# Tallest building proposals



## cityboy777 (Apr 14, 2006)

What is the tallest building you have heard of being proposed to be constructed in the near future?Ihave heard of so many being proposed around the world I can't keep up.The tallest building I've heard proposed is the Mubarak al kabir tower in Dubai.Has anybody else heard of the x seed 4000,a 13,123 ft tall mountain shaped building in Tokyo.I would like to see that be built! :eek2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:X-seed_4000.jpg


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It would be impossible to build the X-Seed especially in an earthquake prone country like Japan. But again, the country has the ability to make it eq proof.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

When talking about proposals do we mean something that is actually designed in order to get built or not?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

On Emporis I Found an 800m High Tower which is Proposed in Seoul. the name is Lotte World II Hotel.
here The Text to the Building from first February 2005:

Seoul: A local newspaper broke the story on Feb. 1 that Lotte Group, whose efforts to build a 112-story building in Jamsil area of Seoul have met with several challenges, is now proposing a 200-story building standing at 800m at the same site. The original proposal was repeatedly vetoed by the air force that so far has been insisting on the 203m height limit in the area. Seoul city government is now supporting the proposal for a much-needed landmark in the city. If approved, the construction is scheduled to begin early next year and due to completion in 2009.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Threehundred said:


>


I remembered that one. I saw it in a book on skyscrapers several years back. It's suppose to be trangular.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

I've heard something about the Houston Tower, if build it will be over 2000m tall


----------



## cityboy777 (Apr 14, 2006)

malec said:


> When talking about proposals do we mean something that is actually designed in order to get built or not?


Anything in the planning stages(may be approved) that may be built in the near future(construction to start within a couple of years).


----------



## Koweitien (Dec 26, 2005)

cityboy777 said:


> What is the tallest building you have heard of being proposed to be constructed in the near future?Ihave heard of so many being proposed around the world I can't keep up.*The tallest building I've heard proposed is the Mubarak al kabir tower in Dubai.*


The Mubarak Al Kabir Tower has been proposed for Kuwait and not Dubai.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In all the proposed scrapers, The Millennium Tower is my favorite


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

When I was in Architectural School years back. Chicago was going to build a 2,500 Foot World Trade Center Tower. That was a serious Tower that many people thought would be built. :cheers:


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

The Illinois,Chicago
:bash:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks like Burj Dubai


----------



## Moren-o (Dec 9, 2005)

Extremely interesting article Threehundred.
Even though it was written in 1986, it is still very relevant. Thanks


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Nikom said:


> The Illinois,Chicago
> :bash:


that was never a serious proposal. just a pipe dream


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

If they had to build just one major tower on the WTC, it should have been the NYSE Tower.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

RP1 said:


> that was never a serious proposal. just a pipe dream


It would be awesome if someone realized FLW's idea and built it in the future though. There's still some great spaces where the Illinois could be built.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

spyguy said:


> It would be awesome if someone realized FLW's idea and built it in the future though. There's still some great spaces where the Illinois could be built.


I agree. The design looks great, the setbacks work very well. I love how it gradually becomes needle sharp. And the height...


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Looks like Burj Dubai


Or burj dubai looks like the illinois


----------

